# tchat sur iphone



## arkhos (25 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Dans la catégorie quelle application choisir, j'ai un tit problème concernant le choix d'une appli pour msn/google talk (un adium sur iphone quoi). J'ai fait quelques recherches googles et chaque résultat ou presque pointe sur une nouvelle apppli la plupart du temps avec une présentation et 3 commentaires pour dire à quel point cette appli est bien.

Serait il possible de me conseiller une appli qui gère google talk et msn, ne me force pas à retaper mon pass à chaque fois et qui ne serait pas considéré hors forfait par mon forfait origami star sans option

Merci d'avance à ceux qui me répondront


----------



## twinworld (25 Septembre 2009)

il y a entre autre Beejive et IM+ qui permettent de chater avec les contacts MSN et autres messageries instantanées. Il y a des sujets qui abordent la question du choix dont celui-ci http://forums.macg.co/app-store/beejive-ou-im-267727.html Une recherche sur le forum avec "Beejive" comme mot clé pointera certainement sur d'autres sujets qui traitent de ces logiciels.


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Salut!

J'utilise IM+ (version payante) et franchement c'est vraiment génial!
Tu ne devrais pas hésiter et te lancer sur IM+ (avec push en plus).


----------



## GoodMichou (27 Septembre 2009)

Je te conseilles vivement *Fring* 
Je vais sans problème sur MSN dessus, et y possibilité d'activer les notifications (sonore, pastille sur icone,...). En bref, excellente application. 

Lien de *Fring* sur iTunes Store 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=290948830&mt=8


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Avis perso: IM+ est mieux...


----------

